# Where do you live?



## vonnagy (Sep 30, 2004)

Just wanted to get a Geographic idea where folks are from these days  State your country, state and zodiac sign


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 30, 2004)

oh... auckland, new zealand and ummm that thingy thats thats part goat and part fish


----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2004)

On that green island with that discusting weather


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 30, 2004)

Brisbane in Ozzieland.  Taurus. Moooooo....


----------



## santino (Sep 30, 2004)

it's damn Austria in Europe


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 30, 2004)

&lt;---- as ya can see I'm from Melbourne , Australia 

I'ma Leo :thumbsup:


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 30, 2004)

New Hampsha, US of A





Scorpio. :evil:


----------



## Alison (Sep 30, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> New Hampsha, US of A



^^^^^What he said. And I'm a water baby, Aquarius.


----------



## Lula (Sep 30, 2004)

&lt;------ PORTUGAL !!!!!!! 

THATS IN EUROPE  


AQUARIUS :goodvibe:


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brisbane, Australia...
And I'm a Gemini


----------



## santino (Sep 30, 2004)

PISCES here  :love:


----------



## Not Neve (Sep 30, 2004)

Washington (State, not DC), USA
Aquarius


Hobbes, where did your puppy avator go?  I liked it!  (fyi, that's said in a whine)


----------



## Alison (Sep 30, 2004)

Not Neve said:
			
		

> Washington (State, not DC), USA
> Aquarius
> 
> 
> Hobbes, where did your puppy avator go?  I liked it!  (fyi, that's said in a whine)



Aquarians unite!! I do have access to his account, for a fee it could be changed back  :twisted:


----------



## RadialPrincess (Sep 30, 2004)

Gawwwwrgia, US of A
Aries


----------



## terri (Sep 30, 2004)

Georgia here, Capricorn goat all the way!


----------



## Corry (Sep 30, 2004)

Illinois, USA, and I'm a twin...Gemini!


----------



## aggiezach (Sep 30, 2004)

Texas Ya'll 

Where did this zodiac thing start

Since I'm all for juming on wagons of band, I'm a Libra yo.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 30, 2004)

South Carolina YALL

and im a pisces...the fishy


md


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 30, 2004)

&lt;----Ari(d)zona, still hot at the end of friggin' September!  Libra all the way, baby.


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 30, 2004)

California, USA and I'm a Gemini Baabeeeee!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 30, 2004)

hartford, connecticut. (USA)

taurus.


----------



## PrimaryCanary (Sep 30, 2004)

Reporting live from the concrete jungle of New Jersey!  We don't have clean air, but we'll sell you some coffee from Wawa!

I'm a Scorpio


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 30, 2004)

Boston, MA (soon moving to Pawtucket, RI) and I'm a Capricorn


----------



## Karalee (Sep 30, 2004)

I hit oceania, cant help if my hearts still in NZ, unfortunately the rest of me is in the US of A.

Oh and Im a water baby, Aquarius.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 30, 2004)

yay north west Poland- Europe (only 8 km from German border), Pisces (spelling?!) born in March


----------



## santino (Sep 30, 2004)

damn, Matt and Mentos are pisces like me  
welcome to the club


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 30, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> damn, Matt and Mentos are pisces like me
> welcome to the club



one more thing to like about my european comrades!!!



dm


----------



## santino (Sep 30, 2004)

ditto about my american comrade!


----------



## oriecat (Sep 30, 2004)

USA, Oregon, Leo technically but right on the Virgo cusp, so I'm pretty half and half.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 30, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> USA, Oregon, Leo technically but right on the Virgo cusp, so I'm pretty half and half.



hot leo at that.


md


----------



## oriecat (Sep 30, 2004)

:hug:


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 1, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and even better, one hot virgo


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 1, 2004)

Alaska USA and i think capicorn or something like that.


----------



## malachite (Oct 1, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Illinois, USA, and I'm a twin...Gemini!


You mean there's 2 of you?!?! Wonderful........

I'm a Libra in Feenix.........


----------



## Heather (Oct 1, 2004)

Pisces gal from Alberta, Canada!


----------



## Machine May (Oct 1, 2004)

The great state of TeXas


----------



## Walt (Oct 1, 2004)

BC, Canada
Scorpio


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 1, 2004)

New Jersey, USA - Aries


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Oct 1, 2004)

Minnesota, USA, Cancer 8)


----------



## PrimaryCanary (Oct 2, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> New Jersey, USA - Aries



what part of New Jersey?  I'm just north of Atlantic City


----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 2, 2004)

En-ger-land, Essex and I'm a Leo!!


----------



## airgunr (Oct 4, 2004)

The Land of Cheese!  Wisconsin USA and the sign with the stinging tail, scorpio  ;^D


----------



## ceno2000 (Oct 4, 2004)

louisianna and i am a capricorn


----------



## Jovian (Oct 4, 2004)

Ohio...the buttcrack of the U.S., and I get to join the pisces club as well...


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 4, 2004)

Detroit.... mah.

Aries here.... only 2?


----------



## pilgrim (Oct 4, 2004)

Not Neve said:
			
		

> Washington (State, not DC), USA
> Aquarius
> 
> 
> Hobbes, where did your puppy avator go?  I liked it!  (fyi, that's said in a whine)




I was actually thinking about catching the ferry over to washington to take some pics. So if you see a lost looking canadian with a digital rebel wandering around, come say hi   


Victoria BC, Canada


----------



## anua (Oct 5, 2004)

Poland,taurus-


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 6, 2004)

Germany (way up north) - and capricorn.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh, and by the way, vonn: has ever anyone checked "Elsewhere" so far? And if so, where would "Elsewhere" be then? Just curious.... (could be ISS, or Moon, or so......)


----------



## scaquariumdiver (Nov 8, 2012)

Summerville, SC ya'll

Libra


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2012)

Illinois, US gemini


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 8, 2012)

WOW! This one is REALLY old! 
I'll play along!
US: NY 
Pisces


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 8, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> WOW! This one is REALLY old!
> I'll play along!
> US: NY
> Pisces




It's a ZOMBIE thread!


----------



## KenC (Nov 8, 2012)

Location is in my info to the left.  I figured everyone would assume correctly that it's Phila., PA and not one of the others.

I refuse to have a sign.


----------



## Designer (Nov 8, 2012)

Let's take bets on how many of those early posters will check this thread.

Middle of Iowa

Scorpio


----------



## denzil2fathers (Nov 8, 2012)

Tasmania, Australia

A straight shooting Sagittarian.


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 8, 2012)

SW Ohio

Aries


----------



## thetrue (Nov 8, 2012)

US/Pennsylvania Fishies


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 8, 2012)

Thephotoforum.com Site Info

scroll down and click 'more'.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 8, 2012)

live..Danial Boone National Forest 
Eastern Kentucky Mts..Libra


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2012)

Since *2004* - *only 56 votes* in the poll. 

An average of only *7* votes a year.


----------



## gardy (Nov 8, 2012)

The real Windy City in USA


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 8, 2012)

Howdy, from Arkansas, USA.  Gotta love those HOGS, Mountains and water!  Scorpio...I am known to go barefooted and ride a 4 wheeler.  Nothing better  than a good mudd'n.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 9, 2012)

Currently in Japan.


----------



## j28Photography (Nov 9, 2012)

I've lived everywhere from Connecticut to Alaska and while I currently live in Portland, OR, I still call Chicago "home."

Aquarius all the way baby!


----------



## LisaCadwell (Nov 9, 2012)

Yakima, Washington. Aries....


----------



## swoosh (Nov 9, 2012)

Eugene, Oregon, USA


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 9, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Since 2004 - only 56 votes in the poll.
> 
> An average of only 7 votes a year.



But now it's 15 in two days. It's alive! Alive! (yelled in a mad scientist voice)


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Nov 9, 2012)

Dunedin New Zealand. Oldest city in the country. Feel lucky having so many beautiful old buildings and other great places/things to take photos of.


----------



## PreludeX (Nov 14, 2012)

Nellis AFB, NV

Cancer


----------



## gardy (Nov 14, 2012)

PreludeX said:


> Nellis AFB, NV
> 
> Cancer



I'm up at warren, how ya like nellis?


----------

